# contribute (to a meaning)



## Gavril

Päivää,

I was just trying to think of how to say the following in Finnish, but I'm having trouble with the word "contribute":
_
Sometimes, it's hard for me to determine how each component of a sentence contributes to that sentence's meaning.
_
"Minun on joskus vaikeaa päätellä, miten joka yksittäinen lauseenjäsen [?] lauseen kokonaismerkityksen."


Kiitos


----------



## kirahvi

I'd say

"Minun on joskus vaikeaa päätellä, miten jokainen yksittäinen lauseenjäsen vaikuttaa lauseen kokonaismerkityksen."


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Kirahvi means: _kokonaismerkityks*een.*_


----------



## Gavril

kirahvi said:


> I'd say
> 
> "Minun on joskus vaikeaa päätellä, miten jokainen yksittäinen lauseenjäsen vaikuttaa lauseen kokonaismerkityksen."



Thanks. I feel like I should have been able to guess that, but I was too stuck on finding an exact equivalent of Eng. _contribute_.


----------



## kirahvi

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Kirahvi means: _kokonaismerkityks*een.*_



Yes, exacatly.


----------

